# UK band needed for gig, New Years Eve



## DaveCarter (Nov 22, 2009)

Kent (Gravesend) area, drop me a PM for details!!


----------



## stevie_ed (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi there

I run a pro band, we've just returned from a ship gig, have worked extensively throughout the UK and middle east, we're a female fronted four piece-we do covers, anything from 50's, 60's to chart stuff, have a HK audio rig, lights etc, we are available for New Years Eve- my email: [email protected], mobile 07711319600.

Many thanks
Steve Edwards


----------



## DaveCarter (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi there mate, afraid thats not quite the kind of band we were looking for! Its a heavy metal night so we were looking for an originals band playing metal, which we've since found. So you know, about 90% of the bands who post here are metal bands!

I actually play in professional covers/function bands too, so I can guarantee you shouldnt have any problem finding a booking on New Years Eve!! Nothing like being able to double your fee for that one night of the year


----------



## Dan (Dec 24, 2009)

I would have said my band would do it, but we've just gone through yet another member change.. (its really getting frustrating now )

i know a few people though. Check out the bands:

Subversion
Sworn Amongst
Surfaces

im sure at least one of those guys would do it mate!


----------



## DaveCarter (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah we had Subversion get in touch, theyre in our area and we've played with them before, but they couldnt make it though. One of the guys from The Safety Fire got in touch too but they also turned out to be unavailable, which sucked cos I would have loved to play with them!!! The bill is now full, so all is well. Man of Kin are playing, in case anyone knows them...?


----------



## Indee RS (Dec 29, 2009)

Yea I know Man of Kin. I used to be a part of that London scene until I decided to chill out for a while and write alone as I couldn't find reliable musicians. The singer used be the drummer in Discord in which I was an oringal member. Not really my cup of tea, but props to them for doing what they do.


----------



## DaveCarter (Dec 29, 2009)

Aha, cool that you know them. We checked out their Myspace and they seem to be doing really well at the moment, theyre headlining at the Garage next year, and some other big venues too. Yet somehow on New Years, we're headlining, and its our second gig ever  Im assuming this is in case people have to leave after their set because of transport, so theyll actually have the biggest crowd to play to...either way, its cool to be playing with them


----------

